# Best international schools in Mallorca



## lollypopsoup (Mar 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a child of 14/15 years at any of the international schools in Mallorca? If so how do you find it? Or anyone know of anyone with a teenager at any of the International schools? Thanks for any help!


----------

